# CBS - NFL games



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

Why is CBS not tranmitting all NFL games in HD as Fox is  ?


----------



## larrysano (Oct 13, 2006)

I called my CBS affiliate about that yesterday, and the guy in the control room claimed that it's because CBS doesn't have enough HD equipment to cover all the games. If that's true, then it's incredibly lame on CBS's part.


----------



## gsarjeant (Sep 15, 2006)

An explanation.



> Tony Petitti, CBS Sports' executive vice president, says the network will not air more games in HD because it focused instead on building a new HD studio for The NFL Today, the network's pre-game show which will air in high-def.
> 
> The network exec says he expects that all CBS games will be in high-def by 2008 or 2009.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To be fair, not all the FOX games are HD either... all are in widescreen, but 1 or maybe 2 each week are just 480p widescreen and not the 720p HD that FOX does for most of the games.

That said... CBS is splitting its stuff between the Sunday NFL and the Saturday NCAA games, since they carry those which FOX does not... so they would need to have more equipment than FOX in order to accomplish the same thing.

I am disappointed that CBS has not made a bigger investment, especially given that they had HD for several years before FOX did so the head start seems like it would have made them able to keep up.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

> CBS is splitting its stuff between the Sunday NFL and the Saturday NCAA games


You mean the single SEC game they do? That would only account for 1 game.

Ever since Fox snagged the NFC package, they have been leading the way and the other networks are following or getting out of the way.


----------



## larrysano (Oct 13, 2006)

HDMe said:


> To be fair, not all the FOX games are HD either... all are in widescreen, but 1 or maybe 2 each week are just 480p widescreen and not the 720p HD that FOX does for most of the games.


Really? I hadn't noticed that. Every Fox game I've watched so far this season has been 720p. I get my HD locals OTA......sure it's not just your affiliate?


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

> That said... CBS is splitting its stuff between the Sunday NFL and the Saturday NCAA games, since they carry those which FOX does not... so they would need to have more equipment than FOX in order to accomplish the same thing.


Ummm, Fox has been doing two MLB playoff series in HD the last few weeks too.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

larrysano said:


> Really? I hadn't noticed that. Every Fox game I've watched so far this season has been 720p. I get my HD locals OTA......sure it's not just your affiliate?


It is rare... but they do still have some of those "FOX widescreen" non-HD cameras lurking around. Some weeks when FOX has more than 6 games to cover, they pick the worst potential game of the week to do that. Most of us see only the HD games, but whatever market on those few weeks do get stiffed slightly.

It is harder to notice since it is still widescreen... but still happens a few times a year on FOX.

But FOX is still way ahead of CBS at the moment.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

derwin0 said:


> Ever since Fox snagged the NFC package, they have been leading the way and the other networks are following or getting out of the way.


Except for HD... CBS had HD for years before FOX did. FOX finally went 480p widescreen for a year or two thinking that would do... then realized it would not. CBS did just 1 HD NFL game for most of the time... then a few years ago jumped to doing 3 games each Sunday in HD. Problem was, when FOX did finally decide to go HD they jumped from zero games to 6 games in HD all at once... so now it looks really bad for CBS when they stayed at 3 games and FOX leapfrogged them for the last couple of years.

I am sure it involves money... but I wish CBS would get on the ball and at least add a set of cameras every once in a while or something instead of just sitting still.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Except for HD... CBS had HD for years before FOX did.


yes, and once a good number of HDTV's hit the homes Fox quickly jumped ahead.


----------



## woofwoofmo (Jan 24, 2006)

I read an article awhile back that stated that CBS's production studio's in New York were antiquated and did not allow for more than three games a week to be telecast in HD due to space constraints.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

derwin0 said:


> yes, and once a good number of HDTV's hit the homes Fox quickly jumped ahead.


More likely it was once they realized how stupid they looked for suggesting 480p was good enough.

If it were for just lack of HD homes they might as well never bothered with 480p to begin with because not like anybody without an HD set could utilize that particular resolution either.

Was a nice try though.. using that "Brought to you in High Resolution widescreen" or whatever the verbage was that was supposed to at least make you think what you were watching was as good as High Definition.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

FOX Widescreen. Was just made for 16 X 9 ED sets.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

woofwoofmo said:


> I read an article awhile back that stated that CBS's production studio's in New York were antiquated and did not allow for more than three games a week to be telecast in HD due to space constraints.


CBS added two HD production rooms this year, but did not add any additional HD games. This allowed for HD regional coverage such as when some stations get a local team even to the end of a blowout, but other markets on the same game get switched to a better matchup. This change also required two additional satellite transponders.


----------



## zev8910 (Oct 19, 2006)

if you check out this link,
it shows what games will be in hi-def

www gribblenation net/nflmaps


----------

